# Rabbits and guinea pigs



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

obviously bunnies and guinea pigs can't live together but can they live in the same place so to speak?

My guinea pigs live in half of my disused garage like this









My family is considering getting a pair of rabbits (I originally wanted rats but my mum has put her foot down on that one  ) and we would have to keep them in an enclosure like that in the garage , however they would be in close proximity to the pigs although they will never meet , there seems to be conflicting advice on the web so wanted your opinions


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

like they would be fenced off in a similar enclosure by themselves? i think itd be fine aslong as there was a foot or two gap between enclosures to prevent sniffing, biting and aggressiveness from either animal through the mesh

amazing guniea pig run btw theyre so lucky!


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Acid said:


> like they would be fenced off in a similar enclosure by themselves? i think itd be fine aslong as there was a foot or two gap between enclosures to prevent sniffing, biting and aggressiveness from either animal through the mesh
> 
> amazing guniea pig run btw theyre so lucky!


Yep thats our idea so far 

Thanks! Not that they appreciate it


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree, if you leave a reasonable gap between the 2 pens then you should be OK.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

There is differing opinions on this, so long as the rabbits remain healthy and the guinea pigs and rabbits can't touch then it can be perfectly safe. However if any of the rabbits sneeze then there is potential that the guinea pigs could pick up bordatella (all rabbits carry this bacteria in their nasal passage) which sits and waits until there is a weakness in the immune system, you won't know that bordatella is the culprit without a necropsy.

Many people house their guinea pigs in the same area as their rabbits (not together of course ) and never experience a problem, whereas others have lost their entire guinea pig herd when a bun developed a URI.

So basically it is up to you if you house rabbits near guinea pigs, but there is a risk.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

to me its not worth the risk.

as bernie said ALL rabbits carry bordatella naturally, which while it causes no harm to rabbits, is lethal to piggers, and it is a silent killer, if your pigs contracted it, you would just wake up one morning and they would be dead, and you wouldnt know why without a necropsy

if you have solid walls (ie wood not mesh) then it would drastically lower the risk, i would also opt for air purrifiers in the area as well.


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG i didnt know that about rabbits , i dont keep rabbits or guinie pigs but i did lose a whole family of pigs in the summer it was devestating and i will never have another one as long as i live it was a horrible experience but id had guinie pigs for years and rabbits , not in the same hutch but the hutches and runs were near to one another . how widely known is this my vet never said anything to me about rabbits having an illness that could spread to guinie pigs even when not housed together  .


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

natty01 said:


> OMG i didnt know that about rabbits , i dont keep rabbits or guinie pigs but i did lose a whole family of pigs in the summer it was devestating and i will never have another one as long as i live it was a horrible experience but id had guinie pigs for years and rabbits , not in the same hutch but the hutches and runs were near to one another . how widely known is this my vet never said anything to me about rabbits having an illness that could spread to guinie pigs even when not housed together  .


Unless the vet is rabbit savvy it isn't something I expect a vet to pick up tbh, the only way that anyone would know bordatella was at fault would have been if a necropsy was preformed


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the advice , I think I'll just stick to guinea pigs , don't want to risk their lives :frown2:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I personally would say its fine. My rabbits and guineas have always lived in the same space.


----------

